# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Pošaljimo joj svu ljubav i nadu svijeta!

## zekana

... ne znam joj ni ime... evo upravo razmišljam o tijeku događaja večeras i sjetim se da mi nisu ni rekli, a ja se nisam ni sjetila pitati kako se draga ženica zove. Nije da je ime ovdje bitno, bitna je ONA i bitna je BEBA. Pokušavam pokrenuti val pozitivnih misli i poruka za nju i njenu bebu.

Mlada mama, snaha ljudi što žive kod mojih svekra i svekrve ovdje u Hadžićima. Večeras slušam priču o teškom 10om danu borbe njene malene curice koja je dva puta imala za vrijeme poroda omotanu pupčanu vrpcu oko vrata, nagutala se plodne vode, i to s fekalijama, već se bila zagadila. Sad je na aparatima, pluća se čiste, ona dolazi sebi polako... Kažu doktori- sve bi trebalo biti u redu. Iz njihovih usta u Božje uši!
Taj mali borac, mala bombica života je jasno dala do znanja da želi jaaaako taj život i bravo za nju!

A ja o njenoj mami mislim, već sam dva puta oplakala večeras u suosjećanju, u sjećanju na kratku frazu njenog svekra: "obrazi joj se ne suše od suza". Još ju nijednom nije uzela u ruke, kako li to mora biti nenormalno teško... ja sam svoju imala kraj sebe od rođenja i sad spava evo kraj mene- samo si mislim o toj ženici da sve bude stvarno u redu i da i njena bebica konačno prizdravi i ovako za koji mjesec uživa u njoj. Skuckala sam sve što sam za dojke imala, izdajalicu, šeširiće, školjke za mlijeko, mast, steznik, ma mahnito svašta nešta krenula preturati ovako kasno i odnijela ljudima da joj ponesu iako znam da je to sićušno. Njoj jedino njena beba može dati ono VELIKO da joj smiri srce. 

Pa vas molim, iako je ne poznajete kao ni ja, šaljite sve svoje pozitivne misli za jednu mamu na Koševu i njenu bebicu koja još nije osjetila mamin dodir. Mislite o njima puni nade da im do nove godine sve bude zajedno i zdravo, ja vjerujem da se mnogo toga može pokrenuti pozitivnom energijom...

Ljubim vas rode, puno nas ima, nek čujemo brzo o oporavku  :Smile:

----------


## klaudija

Vjerujem da će sve bit dobro!! Znam kako se ta majka osjeća, jako je teško kada svoje tek rođeno dijete ne možeš držati u rukama.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro i da su što prije doma!

----------


## leonisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## baka

_zekana_, misao je misao, riječ je riječ, a djelo je djelo. Sve jedno potiče drugo. Ti si učinila puno i gotovo sve što u ovom trenutku se može za situaciju koju opisuješ. Nisam ni znala da je tako riskantno to omotavanje pupčane vrpce, moj sin je imao isto dva puta omotano i nešto kasnije zaplakao.

----------


## twister

Vjerujem u snagu novorodjencadi,koliko god krhki izgledali. Bice sve dobro. Bitno da ima svu njegu,i ekipu strucnjaka. Beba ce da se izbori,vjerujem da je najgore proslo, a majka ima citav zivot ispred sebe da nadoknadi toplinu dodira...saljem mnogo pozitivne energije. Uspijece!

----------


## unadomina

:Heart:  :Heart:  za mamu i bebicu...

----------


## Peterlin

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Val

> Vjerujem u snagu novorodjencadi,koliko god krhki izgledali. Bice sve dobro. Bitno da ima svu njegu,i ekipu strucnjaka. Beba ce da se izbori,vjerujem da je najgore proslo, a majka ima citav zivot ispred sebe da nadoknadi toplinu dodira...saljem mnogo pozitivne energije. Uspijece!


Ovome se i ja nadam!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Puno dobrih vibrica za malog borca i njenu mamu da to sve izdrze i sto prije se maze.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## linalena

Pridružujem se kolektivnom slanju dobrih misli i vibracija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

I ja doista vjerujem u žilavost beba jer sam i sama jako dobar primjer, samo da se mami osuše obrazi i zaliju ih suze radosnice

----------


## Audrey

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## Kosjenka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vjerujem da će sve biti dobro

----------


## oka

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:

----------


## Cocolina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## nina70

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## laura29

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ribice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jarčica

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tanja37

:Heart:

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mimi 25

Puno srece Mami i Bebici ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## mravak

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca....

----------


## milasova8

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mamu i malog velikog borca <3

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## Apsu

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## fingertips

~~~~~~~~~~~~_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## j-la

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
da što prije budu skupa...

----------


## tina29

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## zekana

Danas je tako brzo proletio dan i nisu nam došli u posjet, ali ujutro ću skoknuti po vijesti o ženskicama  :Smile:  sve zamišljam kako će reći (i to uskoro!): "Eto, najgore je prošlo, idu svojoj kući mama i beba!"

hvala svima na podršci, obasipajte ih divnim željama i dalje drage moje Rodice!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Diana72

Nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo i da se spremaju za polazak kući. 
Želim puno sreće maloj curi i njenoj mami.
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rahela

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## zekana

Danas smo čuli lijepe vijesti koje daju nadu da će uskoro sve biti kako treba. NAime, beba je već jednom bila skinuta s aparata (radi čišćenja zagađenom plodnom vodom koja se nakupila u plućima), ali se pogoršalo pa je bila opet vraćena na aparate. Danas je ponovo skinuta s aparata pa se eto nadamo da će to bolje stanje ostati trajno i postati sve bolje i bolje.

Nažalost, Mama još nije smjela uzeti bebu u ruke, 12ti dan je prošao, koliko sam shvatila, ali sutra će ju moći vidjeti. Nisu na istom odjelu pa je to posebno teško... no, da se ne prepuštam tuzi suosjećanja, MORA prevladati dobra vijest o skidanju s aparata pa nek je i jedna po jedna divna vijest!

 :Very Happy:  Još je 10ak dana do nove godine, nadam se da će draga mama ući u nju sa svojom bebicom u naručju  :Love: 

Naravno, sve su vaše tople želje i pozitivna energija dobro došli!

----------


## unadomina

Ti, malo biće, mali borče, mala ratnice, imaš nevjerojatnu snagu i moć... Da se boriš, da živiš, da usrećiš svoju mamu najviše na svijetu, da mene u ove kasne sate "dovučeš" do kompa da vidim ima li kakvih novosti i evo, donosiš osmijeh na moje lice i toplinu oko srca. 
Znaš, djevojčice mala, imam i ja jednu curu od godinu i 3 mjeseca, hoda, trči, brblja, ljuti se i svađa, naučila je ljubiti pa ljubi sve oko sebe, i znaš, sve ćeš to ti raditi druge godine u ovo vrijeme...  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zekana

Javila mi se večeras naša mlada mama, kaže da se ona psihički osjeća bolje. Došla je kući. Beba je još u bolnici. 

Rečeno joj je da je najgore prošlo, ali da ne mogu prognozirati kad bi beba mogla kući. Ona još ne može samostalno disati-tako kaže. Nije mi sve do kraja jasno, nisam doktor, ali (koliko sam skužila) valjda je najstrašnije i najštetnije bilo to što se nagutala zagađene plodne vode i što se pluća još nisu pročistila. 

Sada je samo vjerovati doktorima na izjavi i čekati da dani "očiste" tom malom biću malena pluća. Mislim na nju sto puta na dan! Prvi puta sam se zapravo danas čula s baš s njenom mamom, malo mi je nasekirana što kaže da nema mlijeka. A draga mama, srce me zabolilo kad sam još i to čula, ja sam ronila krokodiske suze jer nisam imala nikako dovoljno mlijeka (što god da sam radila, a radila sam SVAŠTA!). Zna to sjesti na dušu kad ne možeš dati svom djetetu hranu, ja sam se osjećala tako jadno...  :Sad:  ne znam... teško je to...

Ima li netko savjet što joj je raditi da bi potakla mlijeko u ovom periodu dok još nije sa svojom bebom? Nisam ju stigla pitati imaju li internet, ali sam joj prosljedila sve prospekte što mi je teta RODA poslala u Sarajevo. 

U međuvremenu, bebice naša malena, samo nastavi tako hrabro, ima mnogo nas koji mislimo na tebe! Sve moje misli idu do tebe i da uskoro konačno stigneš svojoj mami u ruke i nasloniš glavicu tik to njenog srca!

----------


## Diana72

Ne smatram se mjerodavnom za davanje nekih stručnih savjeta, ali mislim da u ovom slučaju, najbolje bi bilo da se mama redovno izdaja, radi poticanja laktacije, a postoje i čajevi koji potiču stvaranje mlijeka,npr, čaj od anisa.

puno :Love: mladoj mami njenoj bebici i neka zajedno dočekaju Novu godinu.

----------


## zekana

Šturi su doktori s izjavama... bitno je da je bebica stabilno. Još stoji njihova izjava da ne znaju kad će ju moći pustiti. *Diana*, hvala na savjetu, ali mama nije zainteresirana za dojenje.

Mala bebana, ljubav mala, samo nek bude sve u redu i da je sreće i zdravlja...

----------


## Diana72

Šteta što ne želi dojiti,jer majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za bebu, a pogotovo ako se radi o bebama kojima treba više njege, poput ove malene. 
Ipak, najvažnije od svega je da beba bude dobro i da se što prije nađe u maminim rukama, gdje joj je i mjesto.

----------


## zekana

Prvi i predivan glas o ozbiljnom pomaku na bolje- beba je premještena s intenzivne njege u sobu...  :Smile:  Uskoro bi mogla i domaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:  Ma srce maleno, a srce jako! Samo neka tako i nastavi!

----------


## Diana72

:Heart:  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen u meni

zekana, jako lijepo od tebe što si pokrenula ovu lavinu pozitivnih vibrica. drago mi je što su prevladale dobre vijesti. pridružujem se pozitivnim mislima za malog borca i njenu majku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## penny

Malom velikom  :Heart:  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nastavi svoj zivot s istom snagom i mami puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da hrabro da bebi svu ljubav a i da se predomisli za dojenje, jer nema bolje hrane od one koju se papa kraj maminog srca

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## j-la

:Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## zekana

Prekjučer je beba Mirela sretno došla svojoj kući!  :Smile:  Hvala svima na divnim željama i podršci, stvarno u srcu osjećam da smo pomogli! Sve od srca za naša mala bića  :Smile: 

 :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Angie75

Da sve bude dobro i da mama i bebica budu zdrave i sretne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zekana

Još uvijek me raduje da je sve dobro prošlo, cure su super, i mama i beba!

----------

